
FileCoin - Get Paid For Sharing Your Unused Storage - peter_d_sherman
https://filecoin.io/
======
jhabdas
ah, the first ico for rich people. I mean, accredited investors. if you want a
chuckle look at the history of the term "accredited investor" on Wikipedia I
left an Easter egg

